# Dendrobates truncatus green??



## dartdude (Mar 28, 2005)

Can anyone give me info on truncatus? Is there a black with green stripes form?? Are they common?? Prices? Availibilty??

Anything would help.....



Cheers,
Adam


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

*green truncatus*

Adam, you are probably refering to the blue truncatus. They are fairly uncommon and if you had the privellage to buy them they would most likely be expensive. You would most likely have to trade for such a frog and your offer would probably have to be something pretty special. Sean Stewart is one of the only people I know who has them and to my knowledge there is only a few others in the US. Cheers!--Craig


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

There's a green morph also but as far as I know it's not being kept in captivity anymore. There used to be some years ago but dissapeared from the hobby I think.

Remco


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

*green truncatus*

I've never heard of a green truncatus, but I did see some pics of one the other day. To be honest I thought it was a blue truncatus, because the green had somewhat of a blue tint. If I can remeber where I saw the pics I'll let you guys know. Thanks for the info, and I'll take a couple green truncatus as soon as someone has some


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

The name is a bit misleading. It's actually a turquoise truncatus. Unless something new has come in, green and blue truncatus are the same thing.

They are still being bred in this country, although there are not very many of them and demand is high, so they really don't get advertised. 

Christina


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

I know the blue ones are actually turquoise but like I said earlier there is also a green morph which I am not confusing with the turquoise ones. And as far as I know none are being kept in captivity anymore.

Remco


----------



## ColombianFrogger (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi,
Well, green and blue truncatus arte different morphs, living in wild in separated locations. Personally I´ve seen the pure green truncatus, it´s a green something like auratus, and I´ve seen the blue ones in pics. I´m pretty sure they´re different morphs. The green morph is found in the central and west mountain range valleys in Colombia, but the blue morph lives in the Chocó ( western pacific lowlands) in Colombia.


----------



## TopGunJags01 (Jul 31, 2004)

i remember a website where i saw blue truncatus, heres the link http://www.frognet.org/gallery/album53?page=4


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

-here's a green one:









-orange:

















-white-ish (green)
-yellow with greenish legs
-yellow








thanks to Jon van Bilderbeek for this last pic

-and you've all seen the turquoise ones.

Greetings remco


----------

